# EOI submit date and last change



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello All,
I have a question about which I m very confused. I uploaded my EOI for the first time last year in September. Since then, I have been updating my experience every month, job switch etc. When i first uploaded the EOI I was 4.6 years experience approved by ACS.

During this period, I completed 5 years of experience so my points increased by 5 and clear IELTS which add 10 points more. In this scenario, what would be my EOI date which is used by immigration authorities i.e cut off date. Is the date of my first upload will be count or the last submit date. 

Secondly, do the minor changes like name or designation changes or work experience addition which does not affect the points can cause the EOI date reset ?

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

combatant said:


> Hello All,
> I have a question about which I m very confused. I uploaded my EOI for the first time last year in September. Since then, I have been updating my experience every month, job switch etc. When i first uploaded the EOI I was 4.6 years experience approved by ACS.
> 
> During this period, I completed 5 years of experience so my points increased by 5 and clear IELTS which add 10 points more. In this scenario, what would be my EOI date which is used by immigration authorities i.e cut off date. Is the date of my first upload will be count or the last submit date.
> ...


Changing your name or designation wont impact your DOE; adding work experience, updating English scores may change it though.

You can check your current DOE in your Skillselect account. Just click the "points breakdown" link to view your DOE as well as current points score after all the changes. DIBP will only consider the latest DOE.

My advise- avoid changing too many details, it may lead to confusion, or, ending up including incorrect information in your EOI. Also, if you are regularly updating your experience, make sure you only claim points for the ones positively assessed.


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

Good Day! 
Requesting urgent advice.
My EOI was initially submitted on 28 Mar 2017 with 65 points. Occupation Code 233512.
Since then it was updated on 12 Apr 2017 to select Victoria as the preferred state.
It was then updated on 24 Jul 2017 to independent again once Victoria state nomination turned out negative.
I want to know whether the Effective Date could have been changed in this time. There has been NO points changed at any time. Extremely worried as I was expecting an invite in the upcoming 18 Oct round and now I am not sure if I will.
Below are the EOI brief details.
------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Initially Submitted On 28/03/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 28/03/2017
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Yes
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) Yes
------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Initially Submitted On 28/03/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 12/04/2017
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) Yes
------------------------------------------------------------------
EOI Initially Submitted On 28/03/2017
EOI Last Submitted On 24/07/2017
Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) Yes
------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

